# Valve box cover replacements - cannot find



## realmikep (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi,

Most of my valve box covers are severly damaged - cracks and holes that have occurred over time due to weather and mower damage. These were in place when I purchased my home, so they are at least 20 years old.

I have been looking for replacement covers but cannot find them anywere (in stores or online). They are made by American Drainage Products, which doesn't appear to exist any longer. The covers I find online have slightly different dimensions and won't correctly fit my valve boxes. Pictures with measurements of one of my covers are below.

Anyone know where I could possibly find these? Or, is it best to replace the entire valve box (which I really don't want to do)?

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

It shouldn't be that hard to just replace the valve box. If the pipes are completely under the box, not through a whole in the valve box, then if you dig around the outside it will come right up. Then just put a new one in it's place.


----------



## realmikep (Nov 29, 2020)

@TSGarp007 - I believe the pipes are under the existing boxes, so that's what I'm going to do, thanks!


----------

